# Wireless Computer



## donut (10 Mar 2013)

I'm looking to buy a wireless computer.
After buying the bike, shoes etc etc funds are now low so if you have a computer you no longer use I would be interested in buying it.
Not too concerned which make/model but would like it to show average speed.
Thanks


----------



## Darcy (10 Mar 2013)

I have a Chris Boardman computer, package has been opened but nerver used. They retail at Halfords for £59, I'm selling for £27 including postage via PayPal It has the following features:

The Boardman Wireless 22 Function Cycle Computer has ergonomic buttons for use whilst wearing gloves and also features a clear and easy-to-read display with backlight and fits easily to all brike frames. With 22 features this bike computer is perfect for the performance cyclist with a fitness regime or exercise programme. Halfords offer a wide range of cycle computers and accessories.



FEATURES AND BENEFITS OF THE BOARDMAN 22 FUNCTION CYCLE COMPUTER

Wireless cycle computer with 22 functions including Altimeter, Wireless Cadence & Wireless speed
Ergonomic buttons suitable for use whilst wearing gloves
Clear & easy-to-read display with backlight
Easy fitment to all bikes with handlebar or stem mounts
FUNCTIONS

Current speed
Average Speed 1 & 2
Max speed 1 & 2
Speed Pacer
Odometer 1 & 2
Total Odometer
Trip Distance 1 & 2
Distance Per Day
Ride Time 1 & 2
Total Ride Time 1 & 2
Total Ride Time
12/24 Hour Clock
Current Cadence
Average Cadence
Max Cadence
Current Altimeter
Max Altimer
Trip Altitude 1 & 2
Total Altitude 1 & 2
Total Altitude
Barometer
Temperature
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

22 Functions of the computer are as follows :-
Current speed, Average Speed 1&2*,Max speed 1&2*, Speed Pacer, Odometer 1&2*, Total Odometer (bike 1+2*), Trip Distance 1&2*, Distance Per Day, Ride Time 1&2*, Total Ride Time 1&2*, Total Ride Time (bike 1+2*). 12/24 Hour Clock, Current Cadence, Average Cadence, Max Cadence, Current Altimeter, Max Altimer, Trip Altitude 1&2*, Total Altitude 1&2*, Total Altitude (bike 1+2), Barometer, Temperature


*Additional fitting kit available separately


----------



## Servicemycycle (10 Mar 2013)

I've also a bikehut one needs new cable ties and battery in the sensor. It's this one http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_720965_langId_-1_categoryId_165741

Looking for about £13 inc postage


----------



## donut (13 Mar 2013)

Darcy said:


> I have a Chris Boardman computer, package has been opened but nerver used. They retail at Halfords for £59, I'm selling for £27 including postage via PayPal It has the following features:
> 
> The Boardman Wireless 22 Function Cycle Computer has ergonomic buttons for use whilst wearing gloves and also features a clear and easy-to-read display with backlight and fits easily to all brike frames. With 22 features this bike computer is perfect for the performance cyclist with a fitness regime or exercise programme. Halfords offer a wide range of cycle computers and accessories.
> 
> ...


You have PM


----------



## Darcy (14 Mar 2013)

Sold


----------



## donut (14 Mar 2013)

Darcy said:


> Sold


 
To me or someone else???


----------



## Darcy (14 Mar 2013)

donut said:


> To me or someone else???



Unfortunately you didn't wish to pay the the price stated, someone else offered the full amount, so I've sold the item to them. Sorry


----------

